# Unknown variation of 7up bottle



## dmayermpls (Oct 25, 2021)

I dug this 7up bottle few years ago & I have not found another one like it! Features 7 bubble label & neck label with 8 bubbles over swim lady with the line & diamond on the back label. Embossed on lower neck ring is 38 & what could be an "I". That doesn't make any sense cuz that back label wasn't used till 1940 & the Grenshaw Bottling company used a letter dating code & J would stand 4 1938 not I. I is for 1937! Any thoughts? 








Do have a one of a kind? Is it valuable? I really love this bottle!


----------



## embe (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice, one of the first old bottles I found as a kid was a 7up.  Sorry no idea on your other questions.  Nice looking bottle, the ACL looks in pretty good shape as well.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 25, 2021)

I have several of these bottles. The odd thing is the date on the bottom. It shows 1927! Doesn't seem right but I can find out!


----------



## dmayermpls (Oct 25, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I have several of these bottles. The odd thing is the date on the bottom. It shows 1927! Doesn't seem right but I can find out!


WOW!!! Amazing collection!!I've searched high & low & nada!! Hopefully you'll find some answers!


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 25, 2021)

dmayermpls said:


> WOW!!! Amazing collection!!I've searched high & low & nada!! Hopefully you'll find some answers!


I have about 2500 acls all displayed! Love collecting but mainly the Hunt! I have about 30 Nadas! Will hopefully have an answer for you!


----------



## dmayermpls (Oct 25, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I have about 2500 acls all displayed! Love collecting but mainly the Hunt! I have about 30 Nadas! Will hopefully have an answer for you!


Impressive!! Nicely displayed! You've probably been an avid collector for many years! I agree, oh how I love the hunt!!! I dig dumps, privies, creek walk, old farms, estate sales, etc....Dont have any one particular bottle type I collect most, I'm crazy about all antique glass bottles!! Quackery medicine & embossed pharmacy bottles are what I have the most of & a small collection of ACL bottles (@100). Looking forward to hearing what u find out!!


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 25, 2021)

Awesome. Very nicely done!


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 25, 2021)

Very nicely done!


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 26, 2021)

dmayermpls said:


> Impressive!! Nicely displayed! You've probably been an avid collector for many years! I agree, oh how I love the hunt!!! I dig dumps, privies, creek walk, old farms, estate sales, etc....Dont have any one particular bottle type I collect most, I'm crazy about all antique glass bottles!! Quackery medicine & embossed pharmacy bottles are what I have the most of & a small collection of ACL bottles (@100). Looking forward to hearing what u find out!! View attachment 231313


Sure hope your glass shelves aren't overloaded... the wooden one is bowed... you might want to consider doing a load calculation on the glass ones.  
Nice display.


----------



## dmayermpls (Oct 26, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Sure hope your glass shelves aren't overloaded... the wooden one is bowed... you might want to consider doing a load calculation on the glass ones.
> Nice display.


The shelves r sturdy wood planks with glass on top & anchored securely, not going anywhere! It's my cats I gotta worry about! Thanks 4 your concern


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 26, 2021)

dmayermpls said:


> The shelves r sturdy wood planks with glass on top & anchored securely, not going anywhere! It's my cats I gotta worry about! Thanks 4 your concern


Sure blame it on the cats!  I have one too, he is my best friend/enemy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sure blame it on the cats!  I have one too, he is my best friend/enemy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I used heavy duty brackets and lag bolts because I was paranoid of a crash. L.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I used heavy duty brackets and lag bolts because I was paranoid of a crash. L.


Looks great to me. I would be paranoid of a crash with a full wall like that too. I have 10lbs of shit in a 5 lb bag at all times. I have glass on every window sill, shelve, table, anywhere you can place a bottle. My storage is full, my closets and it is now stacked up in the sunroof. I still have buckets and boxes of unclean stuff I still need to get to. It's a hobby not a hoard so I don't feel guilty. I think?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks great to me. I would be paranoid of a crash with a full wall like that too. I have 10lbs of shit in a 5 lb bag at all times. I have glass on every window sill, shelve, table, anywhere you can place a bottle. My storage is full, my closets and it is now stacked up in the sunroof. I still have buckets and boxes of unclean stuff I still need to get to. It's a hobby not a hoard so I don't feel guilty. I think?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I guess I to am loaded with Stuff but just recently said enough is enough. I started just getting smaller stuff until I start displaying and somewhat get organized. I hope. Lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I guess I to am loaded with Stuff but just recently said enough is enough. I started just getting smaller stuff until I start displaying and somewhat get organized. I hope. Lol


That's the key. Organize. I grabbed a bunch of plastic milk crate so I can store them with out worrying about wet boxes. I had a problem and the boxes were falling apart as I was picking them up. I plan on letting go of ones not from my area. Bunch of acl's, I don't collect anymore.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Oct 26, 2021)

Grenshaw is famous for their green soda bottles. (I believe I have a Min-R-Ize with their base mark-- v. similar to yours.) If memory serves, Grenshaw underwent a couple of mergers/short term glass house acquisitions in the late 30s--kind of hard to come up with exact dates in some cases. A 7-Up person needed. ...Nice bottle cave you have there. Next time try to include a pic of one feline in the room. Maybe watching the tv while eyeing a corner bottle to play with, or just sleeping in front of them!


----------



## Len (Oct 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I guess I to am loaded with Stuff but just recently said enough is enough. I started just getting smaller stuff until I start displaying and somewhat get organized. I hope. Lol


Organization is great--that's when winter months come in handy.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 27, 2021)

Len said:


> Grenshaw is famous for their green soda bottles. (I believe I have a Min-R-Ize with their base mark-- v. similar to yours.) If memory serves, Grenshaw underwent a couple of mergers/short term glass house acquisitions in the late 30s--kind of hard to come up with exact dates in some cases. A 7-Up person needed. ...Nice bottle cave you have there. Next time try to include a pic of one feline in the room. Maybe watching the tv while eyeing a corner bottle to play with, or just sleeping in front of them!


I have a 1962 Glenshaw glass quart 7up bottle. I posted this one before. Others are owen Illinois. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 




__





						7up ACL
					

Got this big 1 pint 12 fl. Ozs. 7up acl. 1961 still in decent shape. From Birmingham N.Y.  Go green! ROBBYBOBBY64.



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## epackage (Oct 27, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> I have several of these bottles. The odd thing is the date on the bottom. It shows 1927! Doesn't seem right but I can find out!


27 is not the date code, the date is determined by the letter on the lip of the bottle on the back.
Each letter was applied only for a single year beginning with “G” for Glenshaw in 1935, “H” in 1936,
“I” in 1937, etc....


----------



## epackage (Oct 27, 2021)

dmayermpls said:


> I dug this 7up bottle few years ago & I have not found another one like it! Features 7 bubble label & neck label with 8 bubbles over swim lady with the line & diamond on the back label. Embossed on lower neck ring is 38 & what could be an "I". That doesn't make any sense cuz that back label wasn't used till 1940 & the Grenshaw Bottling company used a letter dating code & J would stand 4 1938 not I. I is for 1937! Any thoughts? View attachment 231295View attachment 231294View attachment 231292View attachment 231293Do have a one of a kind? Is it valuable? I really love this bottle! View attachment 231296


My guess is the I is really a J


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 27, 2021)

epackage said:


> 27 is not the date code, the date is determined by the letter on the lip of the bottle on the back.
> Each letter was applied only for a single year beginning with “G” for Glenshaw in 1935, “H” in 1936,
> “I” in 1937, etc....


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 27, 2021)

Yes my bad. I know Glenshaw started in 1932 but the majority or maybe all of my 7 up bottles are different glass manufacturers such as owens,duraglas,and Hocking glass corp. I know Dr.Pepper did the same thing with the letter by the lip. They did it as the story goes so that the consumer did not know how old the bottle was that they were drinking from! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 27, 2021)

I would like to share this with you all. You might already have this but what the heck.


----------



## Jstorm (Oct 27, 2021)

This is some info I thought I would share.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 27, 2021)

Jstorm, I collect 7ups and although I do not have any '7 bubble' bottles with '8 bubbles' above the swim girl. They are out there. Here is an ebay link to some i just found. For a dug bottle it is in great shape. Thanx for sharing.









						(3) 7-up bottles - 8 stars above swimsuit girl - one missing red   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (3) 7-up bottles - 8 stars above swimsuit girl - one missing red  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 27, 2021)

Here's a oddball 7-UP.









						Rare Vintage 1930’s 1940’s 7up 7 Up 8 bubble 6.5 ounce U7P bottle 7-up FRESNO  | eBay
					

U7P EMBOSSED ON SHOULDER OF BOTTLE. I can’t find another 7up bottle in this size. From what I’ve seen, most say 7UP. It’s from Fresno California, the markings on the bottom read-. FRESNO, CALIF. From what I’ve read, it is unusual or rare because-.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Len (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey RB,
Your NJ Green/Blue isn't going to far this season . Hang in there...


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 1, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Jstorm, I collect 7ups and although I do not have any '7 bubble' bottles with '8 bubbles' above the swim girl. They are out there. Here is an ebay link to some i just found. For a dug bottle it is in great shape. Thanx for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Burkenhill (Nov 3, 2021)

You do have an interesting bottle with a number of things happening. I’ll try not to hijack your question with any unrelated pictures or subject deviations.

Yes, Glenshaw Glass used the letter on the reinforcing ring of the bottle which became a reliable dating code.

According to Bill Lockhart, “By at least 1932, Glenshaw began embossing a small ‘G’ on the reinforcing ring of the crown finish of its soda bottles. The letters began to advance in 1936, and they became reliable date codes.”

One of the interesting things about your bottle is the extra embossing of 38 on the reinforcing rings as well. That would be a deviation, as I understand their practice from just the letter. If that is indeed a date code, I haven’t heard of that before. Bill Lockhart, to my knowledge, has not mentioned Glenshaw adding a two digit date code on the reinforcing ring. It wasn’t till 1959 that they started using a two digit code as was the practice of most other soda bottle manufacturers.

Your bottle has 7 bubbles on the main ACL shield, 7 bubbles on the neck/shoulder label but has 8 bubbles above the swim lady. The transition from 8 bubbles to 7 by bottle manufactures seems to be fraught with inconsistencies. These changes to conform to the 7up name began in 1938 and was mostly complete and consistent by 1941. Having said that, aberrations to the general pattern show up now and then.

Your bottle has back label 3a which was used, according to Bill Lockhart, from 1940 till roughly 1948. Why your bottle, which seems to be a 1937 or 1938 bottle, has a back label that supposedly hadn’t began being used till 1940 is an excellent question.

The swim lady on your bottle has 2 feet, which was a change from the 1 footed swim lady on the early bottles that had the one foot origin most likely from the ‘Slenderizing Lady’ on the paper label bottles.



I hope this helps you.

Rick Burfoot


----------



## Jstorm (Nov 3, 2021)

Didn't know that about the lady's feet. Good  to know! Thanks for that!


----------

